# AHI POKE YUMMY



## onarock (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone had Ahi Poke (aw-he)(poh-kay)? diced, raw yellow fin tuna, sesame oil, minced Maui sweet onion, green onion, red pepper flake, limu (lee-moo) or seaweed and corse Hawaiian sea salt all mixed together. Its a Hawaiian dish and very popular here and tonights dinner for me. MMMM, MMMM Good.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmmmm I thought the title was a little dirty  till I saw the food. I went to hawaii about a year ago for a vacation fell in love with the islands and plan to move there one day.


----------



## stells (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry Paul!!!

That looks yuk... but then this little English girl... likes her fish cooked lol


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 26, 2011)

Very interesting  Is it sold pre-made?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 26, 2011)

Had my first sushi in Hawaiii years ago and love it. Not all the raw stuff, but the shrimp tuna and salmon are delicious. Didn't know that ahi is yellow fin tuna. Not always sure about the freshness here so usually go with the cooked sushi (California Roll). It is always so pretty the way it is prepared. Love the seaweed wraps.


----------



## onarock (Jun 26, 2011)

Sometimes we make it ourself. The local grocery store Foodland makes the best and all kinds. Shoyu Ahi Poke, Ahi Poke Hawaiian style, Wasabi Ahi Poke, Ahi Poke with Ogo, Muscle Poke, Tako Poke (octopus), Tako Kimchee Poke, Salmon Poke, Crab Poke on and on. its all very good. Now I'm hungry



ChiKat said:


> Very interesting  Is it sold pre-made?


----------



## John (Jun 26, 2011)

that looks like something my cat puked up! can ya send me some, I want to taste it.


----------



## onarock (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Bozo. They dont sell that at WaWa or whatever its called? 



squamata said:


> that looks like something my cat puked up! can ya send me some, I want to taste it.


----------



## John (Jun 26, 2011)

hahahahahahaha Bozo.........priceless!


----------



## LeroyLeft (Jun 26, 2011)

Lived in oahu as very small child ,went back in 94 to maui and oahu,99 back to maui and kauai, 2002 on a cruise to oahu ,the big lsland ,maui and kauai , heck i would try it.


----------



## October (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks gross, but the ingredients sound good!

I've never had actual Sushi, I much prefer a slab of medium rare prime rib on the nights we go out, but I do love raw Ahi that's seared on the outside.


----------



## onarock (Jun 26, 2011)

not much different actually. If you get a chance, try it. You just might like it.



October said:


> It looks gross, but the ingredients sound good!
> 
> I've never had actual Sushi, I much prefer a slab of medium rare prime rib on the nights we go out, but I do love raw Ahi that's seared on the outside.


----------



## stells (Jun 27, 2011)

lol... Bozo.... what have you been feeding your cat!!!



squamata said:


> that looks like something my cat puked up! can ya send me some, I want to taste it.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 27, 2011)

Paul you bad bad man  That looks to die for.  I love sushi and sashimi. Going to have to see if I can do that myself, as I've never seen it for sale here.

Danny


----------



## onarock (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Danny. I can send you a couple of family recipe's for Poke if you like. Next day Poke in a frying pan for a minute or two over some steamed white rice is also a guilty pleasure.


----------



## John (Jun 28, 2011)

stells said:


> lol... Bozo.... what have you been feeding your cat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says it right up there in the title kelly, AHI, that means tuna.
And as for your name calling I have sent a p.m. to the proper authorities ( danny) So prepare to be moderated....LOL


----------



## stells (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm shaking in my boots... 


Bozo!!!


----------



## John (Jun 28, 2011)

stells said:


> I'm shaking in my boots...
> 
> 
> Bozo!!!



LOL


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 28, 2011)

There you go again  Keep poke-ing me 

I'd love the recipes. I would though have to make a huge batch to have any left to heat it up and have it over rice the next day. 

I'm watching you two 

Danny


----------



## onarock (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually John, Ahi means fire. . The Hawaiians did not have modern fishing line and used thin rope that they made as fishing line. When they hooked a Yellow Fin Tuna (Ahi), it would take off soo fast that the rope rubbing on the gunwale (Nautical term for the top edge of a boat) on the Wa'a (Hawaiian word for canoe, pronounced Vah-ah) sometimes caught fire. Hawaiians would yell Ahi, Ahi and thats how the fish got its name.



squamata said:


> stells said:
> 
> 
> > lol... Bozo.... what have you been feeding your cat!!!
> ...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 28, 2011)

ALMOST looks like orange chicken from the pics. I'm sure it tastes good...I just can't get myself to eat fish!

I'll eat sushi rolls and fish sticks lol


----------



## Neal (Jun 28, 2011)

This is a delicious meal. I have had ita few times, can't find it here.


----------



## Nay (Jun 28, 2011)

Ya know I passed up looking at this thread, just wasn't sure what to expect. But now, oh man I want to try it!! How about someone make a batch here and ship it to us?? Danny, you game?? I just don't have it in me to do much planning and cooking. Rather clean out my horse stalls to be honest, oh where is the wife joke for that one?


----------



## stells (Jun 28, 2011)

HA!! John was wrong... and he has fire breathing cats!!!



onarock said:


> Actually John, Ahi means fire. . The Hawaiians did not have modern fishing line and used thin rope that they made as fishing line. When they hooked a Yellow Fin Tuna (Ahi), it would take off soo fast that the rope rubbing on the gunwale (Nautical term for the top edge of a boat) on the Wa'a (Hawaiian word for canoe, pronounced Vah-ah) sometimes caught fire. Hawaiians would yell Ahi, Ahi and thats how the fish got its name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 28, 2011)

onarock said:


> Thanks Danny. I can send you a couple of family recipe's for Poke if you like. Next day Poke in a frying pan for a minute or two over some steamed white rice is also a guilty pleasure.



Mmmmmm. Sounds delicious!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks super yummy to me! I love sea food. In fact I have not had seafood I don't like! I need to move back to cali... or maybe to Hawaii!!!!! Arizona is too far from the ocean.. the sea food sucks here!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jun 30, 2011)

Man I would eat that...I just spent the last couple weeks eating MREs...


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 1, 2011)

onarock said:


> Actually John, Ahi means fire. . The Hawaiians did not have modern fishing line and used thin rope that they made as fishing line. When they hooked a Yellow Fin Tuna (Ahi), it would take off soo fast that the rope rubbing on the gunwale (Nautical term for the top edge of a boat) on the Wa'a (Hawaiian word for canoe, pronounced Vah-ah) sometimes caught fire. Hawaiians would yell Ahi, Ahi and thats how the fish got its name.



Very interesting!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2011)

While I'm not a fan of raw fish, I do have to admit that the picture looks pretty appetizing.


----------

